# Wounded, restive dove



## sam Jaffe (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello,

My dove received a small wound on her wing when i bought her the other day due to her flying around the cage and brushing up against the bars and things. I didn't want to spook her any more, so i let her be with it, thinking it was a small wound and that i dont want to exacerbate it. This was also suggested to me by the people on the forum here. However, now she is flying around a bunch and a second ago she flew against the bars for a long time and i notice that there is blood all over them now. I am feeling like i should administer to the wound since its bleeding so much, but i also don't know if thats the best thing to do, and i also want to know what you think i can do stop her flying around like that. My father suggested clipping her wings, but i dont know how to do that.

Should i try to minister to the wound, and should i try to clip her wings, or should i do something else like let her fly around outside a bit? Why do you think she is so unsettled and flying around and hurting herself?

Her new cage is about 1 feet by two feet, and one and a half to two feet tall. The cage she was in when i bought her was like a shoe box.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the cage still sounds small, usually it is best to keep doves in a long cage with more floor space rather than a high one. two foot by two foot being the smallest. they like to go from perch to perch or side to side.. I would keep her in a quiet room maybe even with a towel covering part of it..untill she settles down, it may take a week or two for her to calm down..is this a ringneck dove?


----------



## sam Jaffe (Jun 13, 2011)

yes, i think she is a ringneck dove. She is a very tiny, brown dove. I do have a spare room, though id be afraid to let her loose in it with my cat running around, even if i kept the door closed. But do you think i should try to catch her and put something on her wound, or to cut her wings? Maybe for the moment i should just try putting a perch on the other side of the cage, since i previously placed them all at different levels on just one side so she wouldnt poop on her nest.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

It sounds like she might have a broken blood feather. My Edmund broke one last fall and got blood _everywhere_. *DO NOT CLIP THE WINGS*--if she has a bunch of blood feathers right now she could bleed considerably more if you cut any feathers. 
Do you have any friends who are particularly good with parrots/other birds? Experienced people can help you pull that bad blood feather out. I've also heard of people packing bad blood feathers with the same stuff you use on a bloody toenail. That might also work for you.

Brown? That sounds like a mourning dove or some kind of exotic.

If she is any darker than these, she is not a ringneck: 
http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/colors/wild.jpg
http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/colors/crested.jpg


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh, and just to verify that this is a blood feather, not a wound, and to verify species, can you get some good pictures of her?


----------



## sam Jaffe (Jun 13, 2011)

sorry it took so long, but heres the pictures. My computer doesnt want to upload anything for some reason so i had to email them to my sister to upload them, so it took a while for them to get up. Also, I had to catch her and have someone else take them, and in the end she got scared and jumped out of my hand, losing a bunch of feathers in the process, so i dont feel so good about how they happened, but here they are...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

I dont there are broken blood feathers, i think she just is reopening a scab on her shoulder which she got from flying against the bars of her cage, which are wooden and probably a bit scratchy. For the moment, ive done as Spirit wings suggested and put her a room by herself to fly around, and in a couple days i think i will put her back in the cage and make sure she has two perches adjacent to each other, which she didn't before, to fly back and forth to. 

But i'd like to also get your opinion on her tail - shes biting it up to pieces as you can see, and im not sure why. Do you think she has bugs on her?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sam Jaffe said:


> sorry it took so long, but heres the pictures. My computer doesnt want to upload anything for some reason so i had to email them to my sister to upload them, so it took a while for them to get up. Also, I had to catch her and have someone else take them, and in the end she got scared and jumped out of my hand, losing a bunch of feathers in the process, so i dont feel so good about how they happened, but here they are...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1
> 
> ...


Couldn't see the tail very well. What I could see makes it look like when she moves around in the cage, the bars are rubbing her tail and messing it up. Oftentimes, when you see a bird with a messed up tail it is indicative of a cage that is too small. (Or the bird decided to nest in the corner of the cage, etc.) What size is this cage?

Yeah, you're right that this is a skin wound and not a feather wound. I would still avoid clipping her wings. Doves have absolutely no defense besides flight. Also, if one clips wings incorrectly (such that a bird cannot glide sufficiently) they often will jump off of things without knowing they won't fly and falling--which can cause terrible injury. 
Mom and I looked through your pics and I think it will probably heal up on its own. Maybe give some neosporin on the wound to keep it clean and soft. (though do keep in mind that you also want to give the wound some air.) 

If I'm remembering right, when a dove is afraid they can instant-shed some feathers to get away from a threat that has ahold of them. It's also possible that when she escaped you grabbed tighter and pulled out the feathers, but I just wanted to let you know that it is possible that she chose to lose those feathers so you don't feel quite so horrible.

Once she heals up, I think it will be time for you guys to work on taming and handling with her. A lot of people here can help walk you through this process. But it really is necessary that you guys work with her, because it will not only improve her quality of life (and yours'!), but also make life easier and less stressful in the case of possible future illness/injury. 
The first step to taming is hanging out near the bird talking gently. You need to do this until the bird is comfortable with your presence.


----------



## sam Jaffe (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh good. Hopefully she will heal up. I was a bit worried about her. As for the cage and the tail, my sisters added some more pictures to the link, and you should be able to get a good sense of the size of the cage from the pictures. I also have a picture of the new room she is in for the moment, though i think id like to put her back in the cage and place it back in the living room soon, so i can see her whenever i pass through. 

As for taming and handling her,I do want to build a friendship with her, so if you have an tips for that i would be very happy to hear whatever you have to say. Thats probably the next thread i would start. 

Also, do you have any idea species she is? I cant find any matches for her among the birds i've looked at. Furthermore, she doesn't seem to be any of the doves natural to the country i bought her in (Morocoo)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sam Jaffe said:


> Oh good. Hopefully she will heal up. I was a bit worried about her. As for the cage and the tail, my sisters added some more pictures to the link, and you should be able to get a good sense of the size of the cage from the pictures. I also have a picture of the new room she is in for the moment, though i think id like to put her back in the cage and place it back in the living room soon, so i can see her whenever i pass through.
> 
> As for taming and handling her,I do want to build a friendship with her, so if you have an tips for that i would be very happy to hear whatever you have to say. Thats probably the next thread i would start.
> 
> Also, do you have any idea species she is? I cant find any matches for her among the birds i've looked at. Furthermore, she doesn't seem to be any of the doves natural to the country i bought her in (Morocoo)



I just got really sad from reading where you got this dove.. it looks to be a collard dove and I can bet my britches it was a wild caught. For him to act that crazy sent flags up with me..because domestic doves do not flip out as much as that... he probably had a mate that was left behind or caught and sold as well.. pretty sad IMO.. not sure if this bird will tame up or not..but I would get a second dove for him atleast... what a lonesome life in cage with no mate to keep busy with.... domestics can be handled and kept busy and are tame...for this guy it may not happen.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sam Jaffe said:


> Oh good. Hopefully she will heal up. I was a bit worried about her. As for the cage and the tail, my sisters added some more pictures to the link, and you should be able to get a good sense of the size of the cage from the pictures. I also have a picture of the new room she is in for the moment, though i think id like to put her back in the cage and place it back in the living room soon, so i can see her whenever i pass through.
> 
> As for taming and handling her,I do want to build a friendship with her, so if you have an tips for that i would be very happy to hear whatever you have to say. Thats probably the next thread i would start.
> 
> Also, do you have any idea species she is? I cant find any matches for her among the birds i've looked at. Furthermore, she doesn't seem to be any of the doves natural to the country i bought her in (Morocoo)


From this pic ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5852834028/in/photostream ) I think you're ok on size. This bird, if it tames enough for it not to panic and injure itself, will need time to fly out of the cage in a closed room. 

When I had a cockatiel who was extremely fearful b/c of mistreatment by the previous owners--where I started was talking/quietly singing to him beside the cage. When he calmed about that process, I also started reading stories to him (silly I know.) Eventually, he wanted to be out and following me around. (Be careful that your bird doesn't get outside or into any hazards indoors. Best to do this in a quiet closed room with no mirrors and curtained windows.) 
If this is a wild caught bird, it could take a very long time, so be patient with the poor sweetheart.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If it were me, I would take him back to morocco and find a collard dove colony and set him free...


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> If it were me, I would take him back to morocco and find a collard dove colony and set him free...


Sam, any idea how long this bird has been in captivity? Is it possible for you to release the bird in its natural habitat? 
I'm sure that you could purchase a domesticated ringneck dove (or pair of ringnecks) to replace this bird and who would be a lot easier to tame down.


----------



## sam Jaffe (Jun 13, 2011)

I dont think this is a wild bird - the man i purchased it from had a bunch of them, and he was raising them himself it seemed. There were a bunch of pigeons walking free around his shop who were homed in to it, a bunch of these doves in the back in small cages, and on the bottom of his shop was a row of shelves with baby chicks squeaking away in them. It seems more likely to me, what with the size of the pigeon industry here, that they are raised domestic doves and not wild ones. Releasing it back into the wild seems to me like it may be more the death sentence sort of thing for a domestic that doesn't know to take care of itself than giving a bird its freedom, but i don't know. I do know that most of the pigeons and doves i've seen here are hand raised, so i'm not sure i want to take that risk of letting him free. For the record, though, i am still in Morocco and i could look for a wild colony to release him into. I plan to be here for as many as twelve years, so i could certainly do what i have to do to give him what he needs. But i don't think you should feel too bad thats he a Moroccan bird - most of the pigeon lovers in the world are from the middle east and Africa, so its hard to say if he's been abused. I've never seen the people here warm up to me like they have when they see me walking around with a pigeon. 

Also, he's been pretty placent for the last few weeks, so i think he's at least been in captivity for a number of years and grown used to it. The problem i think was more that he didn't have the adjacent perch to fly to, and because of the structure of this wooden cage he thinks he can land on the thick round bamboo sides, but fails to. Since i've put the perch in he's not been too bad. Honestly, id be more afraid to release and take the risk of him dying in the wild than to keep him and tame him. Im willing to take the time it needs to do that, too. But anyway, i'll only do whats good for the bird.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sam Jaffe said:


> I dont think this is a wild bird - the man i purchased it from had a bunch of them, and he was raising them himself it seemed. There were a bunch of pigeons walking free around his shop who were homed in to it, a bunch of these doves in the back in small cages, and on the bottom of his shop was a row of shelves with baby chicks squeaking away in them. It seems more likely to me, what with the size of the pigeon industry here, that they are raised domestic doves and not wild ones. Releasing it back into the wild seems to me like it may be more the death sentence sort of thing for a domestic that doesn't know to take care of itself than giving a bird its freedom, but i don't know. I do know that most of the pigeons and doves i've seen here are hand raised, so i'm not sure i want to take that risk of letting him free. For the record, though, i am still in Morocco and i could look for a wild colony to release him into. I plan to be here for as many as twelve years, so i could certainly do what i have to do to give him what he needs. But i don't think you should feel too bad thats he a Moroccan bird - most of the pigeon lovers in the world are from the middle east and Africa, so its hard to say if he's been abused. I've never seen the people here warm up to me like they have when they see me walking around with a pigeon.
> 
> Also, he's been pretty placent for the last few weeks, so i think he's at least been in captivity for a number of years and grown used to it. The problem i think was more that he didn't have the adjacent perch to fly to, and because of the structure of this wooden cage he thinks he can land on the thick round bamboo sides, but fails to. Since i've put the perch in he's not been too bad. Honestly, id be more afraid to release and take the risk of him dying in the wild than to keep him and tame him. Im willing to take the time it needs to do that, too. But anyway, i'll only do whats good for the bird.


Yeah, you probably are right that he's captive bred. You are also correct that it's usually best for a captive raised bird to stay in captivity. Good to hear that he's calming down a bit. 

Are the wounds looking better today? What's new with the tail?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh, and taking a look at your bird as a whole rather than focusing on the injuries, I'm guessing that it's a Eurasian collared dove, African collared dove, or a wild type ringneck. Is it cooing at all? Sometimes you can tell which of these by it's sound. (Ringnecks laugh while Eurasian collared doves scream, etc.)

Info pages for you on each species:
http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/eurasian_collared-dove/id
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_Collared_Dove
http://www.dovepage.com/species/domestic/Ringneck/ringneckdove.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sam Jaffe said:


> I dont think this is a wild bird - the man i purchased it from had a bunch of them, and he was raising them himself it seemed. There were a bunch of pigeons walking free around his shop who were homed in to it, a bunch of these doves in the back in small cages, and on the bottom of his shop was a row of shelves with baby chicks squeaking away in them. It seems more likely to me, what with the size of the pigeon industry here, that they are raised domestic doves and not wild ones. Releasing it back into the wild seems to me like it may be more the death sentence sort of thing for a domestic that doesn't know to take care of itself than giving a bird its freedom, but i don't know. I do know that most of the pigeons and doves i've seen here are hand raised, so i'm not sure i want to take that risk of letting him free. For the record, though, i am still in Morocco and i could look for a wild colony to release him into. I plan to be here for as many as twelve years, so i could certainly do what i have to do to give him what he needs. But i don't think you should feel too bad thats he a Moroccan bird - most of the pigeon lovers in the world are from the middle east and Africa, so its hard to say if he's been abused. I've never seen the people here warm up to me like they have when they see me walking around with a pigeon.
> 
> Also, he's been pretty placent for the last few weeks, so i think he's at least been in captivity for a number of years and grown used to it. The problem i think was more that he didn't have the adjacent perch to fly to, and because of the structure of this wooden cage he thinks he can land on the thick round bamboo sides, but fails to. Since i've put the perch in he's not been too bad. Honestly, id be more afraid to release and take the risk of him dying in the wild than to keep him and tame him. Im willing to take the time it needs to do that, too. But anyway, i'll only do whats good for the bird.


hand raised domestic doves do not filp out so bad they bleed.. the actions speak of a wild dove.. Iam not even sure if Eurasian collard doves are domesticated..that may explain it.. Ringneck doves are the domesticated ones. and I have never seen one freak out so bad in a cage it bled.. if this bird was handraised it would be sitting on your hand and playing with your hair and eyebrows and be pretty comfortable... this bird is not tame from your discription... and collard doves are wild and can live that way.. they are considerd a invasive species..so yes they can live out there.. but I know that is not what you want to do.. .. lone doves who are not domestic do not do very good if they are wild like that.


----------



## sam Jaffe (Jun 13, 2011)

Im not sure - personally, i dont think he was doing so bad in the cage that i think he was wild. 90 percent of the time he was very calm, it was only once in a while that he would try to fly around the cage, and after failing to land on the sidebeams he would turn around and fly back to the ground or a perch. but anyway, I guess i will go back to the vendor and ask him where he got his birds. You probably are right that thats not quite domestic behaviour - but i also dont know if this would be a captured bird. What seems possible to me is that it was hand raised in the store and never interacted with, because it was certainly calm in its cage there.


----------



## sam Jaffe (Jun 13, 2011)

she, excuse me


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> hand raised domestic doves do not filp out so bad they bleed.. the actions speak of a wild dove.. Iam not even sure if Eurasian collard doves are domesticated..that may explain it.. Ringneck doves are the domesticated ones. and I have never seen one freak out so bad in a cage it bled.. if this bird was handraised it would be sitting on your hand and playing with your hair and eyebrows and be pretty comfortable... this bird is not tame from your discription... and collard doves are wild and can live that way.. they are considerd a invasive species..so yes they can live out there.. but I know that is not what you want to do.. .. lone doves who are not domestic do not do very good if they are wild like that.


Eurasian collared doves are only semi-domesticated. They haven't been bred for thousands of years like ringnecks (though they are a related species) but have been commonly kept as pets anyway. (That's how they wound up in the US.)
It is entirely plausible that he has a bird only one or two generations from wild that is still captive raised. This would make it flightier, while still being incapable of a life in the wild.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sam Jaffe said:


> Im not sure - personally, i dont think he was doing so bad in the cage that i think he was wild. 90 percent of the time he was very calm, it was only once in a while that he would try to fly around the cage, and after failing to land on the sidebeams he would turn around and fly back to the ground or a perch. but anyway, I guess i will go back to the vendor and ask him where he got his birds. You probably are right that thats not quite domestic behaviour - but i also dont know if this would be a captured bird. What seems possible to me is that it was hand raised in the store and never interacted with, because it was certainly calm in its cage there.


You might also check over your cage for any sharp bits. I once lost a bird to an unknown sharp part of the cage (it was in the grill--I had never found the spot, but my poor baby did.) If there is any sharp piece to the cage, this could be what cut up the wings. 
Also, it may be that you are seeing more injuries because of the rough wood. I don't know a lot of people who keep their birds in wooden cages any more--maybe that's why we don't see these sort of injuries.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Libis said:


> Eurasian collared doves are only semi-domesticated. They haven't been bred for thousands of years like ringnecks (though they are a related species) but have been commonly kept as pets anyway. (That's how they wound up in the US.)
> It is entirely plausible that he has a bird only one or two generations from wild that is still captive raised. This would make it flightier, while still being incapable of a life in the wild.


incapable of life in the wild?... how do you think they became such an invasive species.. they thrive in the wild..lol.. and they are not common pet in the US.. the ringnecks are... I have mixed feelings about using these wild birds..but I assume they will melt away with the hybridization which Im sure will happen with their domestic ringneck cousins.. so all will be the same a some point.. hope some are left in the wild as they are. reguardless I would get this bird another bird... it proabably was calm at the shop because it was with what they think is their flock.. doves esp wild or "semi-wild" do not do well alone.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> incapable of life in the wild?... how do you think they became such an invasive species.. they thrive in the wild..lol.. and they are not common pet in the US.. the ringnecks are... I have mixed feelings about using these wild birds..but I assume they will melt away with the hybridization which Im sure will happen with their domestic ringneck cousins.. so all will be the same a some point.. hope some are left in the wild as they are. reguardless I would get this bird another bird... it proabably was calm at the shop because it was with what they think is their flock.. doves esp wild or "semi-wild" do not do well alone.


Well, I guess you're right on these little guys having good instincts to become so invasive. I generally am against releasing animals raised in captivity unless I'm positive that they will survive.

Specifically they were brought into the Bahamas a long time ago and have spread since then. 
One finds ringneck/Eurasian collared dove hybrids periodically in the US and some hobbiests are mixing the two to try and make stronger/healthier ringnecks or with the probably bad intent (because they still wouldn't home) of trying to make birds suitable for wedding release. That would make them at least present as pets in the US.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Libis said:


> Well, I guess you're right on these little guys having good instincts to become so invasive. I generally am against releasing animals raised in captivity unless I'm positive that they will survive.
> 
> Specifically they were brought into the Bahamas a long time ago and have spread since then.
> One finds ringneck/Eurasian collared dove hybrids periodically in the US and some hobbiests are mixing the two to try and make stronger/healthier ringnecks or with the probably bad intent (because they still wouldn't home) of trying to make birds suitable for wedding release. That would make them at least present as pets in the US.


I would think the wild color of the eurasian collard dove would be dominant over any what they call "white" ringneck..so ,it would be hard to even get a white..which is really a dilute ..not a pure white. if they want to make wedding release all they would have to do is get some white homers..sure would be much easier than trying to breed a eurasion collard white doves from scratch... when it comes to people and their strange ideas..I guess anything is possible.. never heard of it.. but would not be surprized if that was true.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I would think the wild color of the eurasian collard dove would be dominant over any what they call "white" ringneck..so ,it would be hard to even get a white..which is really a dilute ..not a pure white. if they want to make wedding release all they would have to do is get some white homers..sure would be much easier than trying to breed a eurasion collard white doves from scratch... when it comes to people and their strange ideas..I guess anything is possible.. never heard of it.. but would not be surprized if that was true.


Take a look at "Sahara" at the very last part of this page: http://www.diamonddove.info/bird11e Eurasian Collared Dove.htm

Not sure how many generations this would have taken--but it appears to be possible.
Stupid for releases regardless, but genetically possible.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Some Doves will not do well in Cages, and will just continue to injure themselves flailing or lurching into the Cage top or sides.


It would be good to keep the injury moistened with 'Neosporin' till it is healed.


If this leading edge Wrist injury were slightly worse, this Dove could easily end up not able to ever fly well again.

Maybe just get rid of the Cage and let the Dove have free fly indoors instead.


----------



## sam Jaffe (Jun 13, 2011)

Im not sure. My father thought it was best after scaring him so bad to give him two days to calm down, so i haven't done more then peek in today, but he was doing good when i peaked. But i think he's probably doing better, since i can hear him flying around inside his room. In two days i was thinking i would peak in again to see if he was doing any better, and then try some of the things you suggested to me. I don't really want to disturb him until he's had some time to calm down. Also, he wasn't bleeding when i left him yesterday, and he wasn't in the cage so his wounds should stay closed. 

Also, I've just looked, and the only naturally occurring dove in this country which looks anything like mine is the collared dove, though mine still looks a bit darker. The sound this bird makes is actually more like middle-higher pitched, smooth sounding singing than hooting. 

As for sharp bits in the cage, i will look into everything. I think the woods probably abrasive and thats whats causing these injuries. There are metal cages i can buy, so maybe i will go buy one of those. Im hesitant to give him that room because he would be alone in it and because its my guest bedroom, and i can't give him any other room for free fly because i have the cat, and she definitely would eat him if she can. But thats a thought, i think. Though, my landlord would probably kill me for staining it with birdpoop.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sam Jaffe said:


> Im not sure. My father thought it was best after scaring him so bad to give him two days to calm down, so i haven't done more then peek in today, but he was doing good when i peaked. But i think he's probably doing better, since i can hear him flying around inside his room. In two days i was thinking i would peak in again to see if he was doing any better, and then try some of the things you suggested to me. I don't really want to disturb him until he's had some time to calm down. Also, he wasn't bleeding when i left him yesterday, and he wasn't in the cage so his wounds should stay closed.
> 
> Also, I've just looked, and the only naturally occurring dove in this country which looks anything like mine is the collared dove, though mine still looks a bit darker. The sound this bird makes is actually more like middle-higher pitched, smooth sounding singing than hooting.
> 
> As for sharp bits in the cage, i will look into everything. I think the woods probably abrasive and thats whats causing these injuries. There are metal cages i can buy, so maybe i will go buy one of those. Im hesitant to give him that room because he would be alone in it and because its my guest bedroom, and i can't give him any other room for free fly because i have the cat, and she definitely would eat him if she can. But thats a thought, i think. Though, my landlord would probably kill me for staining it with birdpoop.


If we aren't sure this is a native bird, whether or not it would survive is of no consequence because we shouldn't go introducing new invasive species. 

I noticed that the cage is on the floor. Is there any way you can bring it to about face level on a side table or something? I've found that my nervous diamond doves feel safer when they are a bit higher off the ground. 

It's also possible that maybe this is a species that needs a larger cage--is there any possibility you could build something that would give the bird more room without having to give up your entire guest room?

Oh, and when the bird scares the dark is your friend. It is easier to calm (or catch) a bird in low light.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Libis said:


> Take a look at "Sahara" at the very last part of this page: http://www.diamonddove.info/bird11e Eurasian Collared Dove.htm
> 
> Not sure how many generations this would have taken--but it appears to be possible.
> Stupid for releases regardless, but genetically possible.


I have read about the mutant before... it is still just a guess.. who knows.. white doves are going to be bred reguardless of which hybred..mutant..whatever it comes from.. not sure what a white obviously domestic has to do the the eurasions that are not... except as before, Iam not surprized what humans will do..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> not sure what a white obviously domestic has to do the the eurasions that are not...


It is related because that bird is thought to be part Eurasian. It's an example of the birds people are working to breed.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Libis said:


> It is related because that bird is thought to be part Eurasian. It's an example of the birds people are working to breed.


which is not this bird.. really I hope they quit and just leave the wild doves alone..we already have the ringnecks..


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> which is not this bird.. really I hope they quit and just leave the wild doves alone..we already have the ringnecks..


It's labeled as such on the website, and Helen knows her stuff. She also collaborated with Wilmur J. Miller in learning more on how to differentiate the hybrid birds.

Regardless, we're at the point that this has nothing to do with the post, and we should be helping the poster and their bird with our time.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Libis said:


> It's labeled as such on the website, and Helen knows her stuff. She also collaborated with Wilmur J. Miller in learning more on how to differentiate the hybrid birds.
> 
> Regardless, we're at the point that this has nothing to do with the post, and we should be helping the poster and their bird with our time.


I understand.. the hybrid was thought to be a mix of the two..but as I read it they still were not sure.. the white dove seemed like it was domestic... just like a ringneck..which if it is half makes sense... Im sure the eurasian collard doves can make good pets if hand raised... not sure what happend with this one.. it acts like all the wild doves that are found and rehabbed.. where they have to keep it quiet and even cover part of the cage to keep them from thrashing about... I feel bad for him as he wanted a pet and this one needs more work... I think another dove may calm it down.. perhaps he may keep his eye out for a ringneck dove as a companion.


----------



## sam Jaffe (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you all for you help, i feel like ive gotten all the information i need to take car of my bird. I mostly just wanted to know if i should try and put some form of neosporin on the wound, but no one seems to worried about it, so maybe i will just keep an eye on her and make sure it doesnt keep reopening or get infected before i try something like that. I don't want to do anything to make her lose trust in me at this point. My next step, i think, is that i will open a thread called " Tips for Taming your (Eurasion?) Collared Dove". Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

sam Jaffe said:


> Thank you all for you help, i feel like ive gotten all the information i need to take car of my bird. I mostly just wanted to know if i should try and put some form of neosporin on the wound, but no one seems to worried about it, so maybe i will just keep an eye on her and make sure it doesnt keep reopening or get infected before i try something like that. I don't want to do anything to make her lose trust in me at this point. My next step, i think, is that i will open a thread called " Tips for Taming your (Eurasion?) Collared Dove". Thank you all for your help!


How is the wound looking now? If it starts getting hard I would go ahead and put some neosporin on it, or if you are at all worried about it. 
Put it on in a dark room so she doesn't freak out as much.

Sorry about the bickering that kind of took over your thread.


----------

